# Technical challenge/competition



## Psytrox (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello,
Technical challenge - competition, awarding 20USD transfered via paypal.

Basicly, to who ever can identify the correct lisence plate number from image bellow. Might not be possible to do, but could be worth a try.

Long story short, the person reveresed into my car, then drove off. A bystander was able to catch a snapshot with his cell phone and this is what I got.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2012)

THIS free software application MIGHT be useful for this...

SmartDeblur: Download the app that de-blurs your fuzzy images with amazing results | Mail Online


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 30, 2012)

yikes, thats going to be hard. Have you given this to the insurance company? They have a vested interest in catching him.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2012)

Not a very large image.  Is that the original?

Seriously.... the SIDE MIRROR is about 20 pixels total.  That makes the plate about 40-50 pixels....... far too few to make any characters out.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 30, 2012)

There is literally nothing there but noise, any remnants of letters and number is likely only going to be your brain picking out something from almost nothing. I read "SouthHill"

The task is absolutely impossible.



I do have a convolution sharpener I'll try passing it through, it'll take a few minutes. But I'm not expecting anything.

ETA - usually by 10% you'll start seeing more detail. here I'm just seeing more noise and artifacts.

Sorry, man. Next time get uninsured motorist insurance, I guess.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm hard-pressed to even prove it's a license plate.



Send it off to CSI or Criminal Minds or any of those other TV crime shows.  They'll not only get the plate number, but how much tread is left on the tires, the odometer reading, and when the next oil change is due.

In about 2 minutes, no less.


----------



## bianni (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry, nothing but noise


----------



## Psytrox (Oct 31, 2012)

spacefuzz said:


> yikes, thats going to be hard. Have you given this to the insurance company? They have a vested interest in catching him.



Unfortionatly,I dont have "uninsured motorist insurance", so my insurance company wont really care. Only ones that might care, would be the police, but I'd need better evidence then what I have.


I had to remove the original picture, as I'm not the owner of it. If any of you were to find the lisnece plate, please PM it to me. To help out, as a plate example AA 11111 - combination of 2 letters and 5 numbers.


Wasn't exactly much to work on to begin with. But thanks everyone for trying! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

Psytrox said:


> Unfortionatly,I dont have "uninsured motorist insurance", so my insurance company wont really care. Only ones that might care, would be the police, but I'd need better evidence then what I have.



Well, for starters, you have a witness.  That's far better than just finding a dent in your car.





Psytrox said:


> I had to remove the original picture, as I'm not the owner of it.



The person who took the photo refused to give you permission to use it?





Psytrox said:


> Wasn't exactly much to work on to begin with. But thanks everyone for trying! Greatly appreciated!



Even for a cell phone shot, this is exceedingly small.  Are you sure that's the original?


----------



## unpopular (Oct 31, 2012)

Of all the bad calls by KMH, this one tops the cake.


----------



## Psytrox (Nov 1, 2012)

Psytrox said:


> I had to remove the original picture, as I'm not the owner of it.



The person who took the photo refused to give you permission to use it?


No, forum admin.




Psytrox said:


> Wasn't exactly much to work on to begin with. But thanks everyone for trying! Greatly appreciated!



Even for a cell phone shot, this is exceedingly small.  Are you sure that's the original?[/QUOTE]


Well, obviously not the original. But I had him email me the picture, and not send it as an MMS - to avoid the compression. It is possible that his email service did the same compress it automatically...


----------

